# Hardwire Serial and RGB connections for Panasonic PT-AE4000U?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am building a home theater and plan to use a PT-AE4000U projector. I am trying to decide whether it is worth hardwiring a serial cable and/or a 15-pin RGB from a wall port up to the projector. Any users out there have any thoughts as to whether this is worth the effort and expense?

Thanks, 
sga2


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are ever planning on a home theater PC, hooking up a laptop to do a photo slideshow (or play games), etc -- then the RGB may be worth it.

As for serial: several companies make ethernet to serial adapters that use Cat5/6 wire and adapt it to the DB-9 connector. We use them at work all the time. The best part is, you just need to leave an extra Cat5 between destinations (and mark it accordingly). Crimp on the RJ-45, click it into the adapter and you've got serial connectivity at both ends. 

Alternatively (and more expensive) are true ethernet-to-serial adapters that link the serial port to an IP address on your network. Then you have corresponding software on the control computer to just send the serial commands over the ethernet port. This allows a wireless computer to be the serial port controller. Not as useful in a home automation setting, but it definitely gives more options in the future.

Good luck.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


> As for serial: several companies make ethernet to serial adapters that use Cat5/6 wire and adapt it to the DB-9 connector. We use them at work all the time. The best part is, you just need to leave an extra Cat5 between destinations (and mark it accordingly). Crimp on the RJ-45, click it into the adapter and you've got serial connectivity at both ends.


Anthony, thanks for the post. My laptop does not have a 9-pin serial connection. Can I have the Cat5 cable plugged into the projector via an RJ45 to DB9 adapter, run the Cat5 down inside the wall to a wall plate w/RJ45 jack, then connect to my laptop with a Cat5 patch cord and RJ45 to USB adapter? I will probably go the "true RJ45 to ethernet adapter" route you also described and connect to the network (so I can access the projector wirelessly), but I'd like to know if what I propose here makes sense in case I decide otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

sga2, the PT-AE4000U DB-9 connector utilizes the RS-232 serial line control. It is not compatible with Ethernet. You would still need the RS-232 port on your computer to control the PJ. Otherwise, you can add the "true Ethernet-to-serial-adapter", either up at the PJ, or on the other end, and use the CAT-5 cable as an RS-232 serial line.

The question you need to answer is: Do you want centralized control of your home theater, such as with a Crestron or Control4 system. There are other "boardroom controllers" available as well, that are not as pricey, but this is really a basic question, because running some CAT-5 up to the PJ is the easy and cheap part. If you think you may want to do this, but are not inclined to pursue it today, then you can base your answer on how tough a retrofit would be. If running the extra wire would be difficult, then the CAT-5 today is a good answer. Tomorrow could bring a totally different system, but pre-wiring is usually a good idea since you are asking.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

gsmollin said:


> sga2, the PT-AE4000U DB-9 connector utilizes the RS-232 serial line control. It is not compatible with Ethernet. You would still need the RS-232 port on your computer to control the PJ. Otherwise, you can add the "true Ethernet-to-serial-adapter", either up at the PJ, or on the other end, and use the CAT-5 cable as an RS-232 serial line.
> 
> The question you need to answer is: Do you want centralized control of your home theater, such as with a Crestron or Control4 system. There are other "boardroom controllers" available as well, that are not as pricey, but this is really a basic question, because running some CAT-5 up to the PJ is the easy and cheap part. If you think you may want to do this, but are not inclined to pursue it today, then you can base your answer on how tough a retrofit would be. If running the extra wire would be difficult, then the CAT-5 today is a good answer. Tomorrow could bring a totally different system, but pre-wiring is usually a good idea since you are asking.


You raise a good point, but an automation system is not even on the radar. My interest in a serial connection to the projector is mainly for access to features for (personal or professional) calibration. If a PC interface offers no advantage in this regard, I have no need for it. I'm going to run some Cat6 to the projector from the AV center anyway in case of future needs but I am installing everything to make future upgrades/additions relatively painless.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I think everything has been covered.

1) Run the Cat5/6 "just in case"
2) RS-232 needs the serial port or a USB to serial adapter. At work we use the Gigaware brand ones and they work pretty well.
3) Don't worry about it until you go with an automation system. If a calibrator needs to access the advanced features, they will bring their own cables.


----------

